# Oreillette Bluetooth et Mac



## ryck (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, il paraait qu'il est possible de se servir de son oreillette bluetooth sur skype mais mon amc si il reconnait bien mon oreillette (Sonyericsson) il dit qu'il ne sait pas la gérer.. existe-t-il un driver ou autre? Merci


----------



## dale cooper (11 Juillet 2006)

motoraola HS850...
une fois jum&#233;l&#233;e par Bluetooth avc mon macintel (pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me - Bluetooth - ajouter un appareil...)

elle apparait automatiquement comme choix dans mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences audio de skype

par contre, sur mon iBook, j'ai un Bluetooth en cl&#233; USB, qui lui ne semble pas suffisant pour g&#233;rer une oreillette (enfin, un casque audio comme il dit)


----------



## ryck (11 Juillet 2006)

merc ieffectivement je passe par un clé ..


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

J'ai une oreilette Samsung WEP150 qui communique directement avec mon PB12 et elle est parfaitement reconnue par Skype


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2006)

J'ai une nokia HDW3 qui fonctionne tees bien avec skype


----------



## ryck (11 Juillet 2006)

Merci mais d'abord il faut que mon mac la reconnaisse et il la voit mais ne veut pas la jumeller.. cela vient de la clé?


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juillet 2006)

Petite question au sujet des oreilles bluetooth : n'importe laquelle convient, non ? Du moment que la norme correspond, il n'y a pas de problèmes ? 

Je pense en acheter une pour l'utiliser avec Skype (dernier ibook sorti) et mon téléphone (Nokia 6230). Comment ça marche avec deux périphériques ? On peut utiliser l'un ou l'autre alternativement où y a t-il des interférences ?

Y a t-il un moyen, sous MacOSX, de lancer le bluetooth automatiquement, par exemple quand il y a un appel Skype ? Parce que vu que ça consomme pas mal de batterie, je le laisse éteint en temps normal. Mais s'il faut l'allumer manuellement à chaque fois, ce n'est pas très réactif...

Dernière question : auriez-vous un modèle particulier à me conseiller ? Le prix étant un critère principal (le moins possible, max 50), l'autonomie et le confort venant ensuite...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juillet 2006)

Il me semble qu'il faut une oreillette &#224; la norme bluetooth 1.2, mais je ne suis pas sur...

Quand &#224; l'activaion du BT, il faut l'activer manuellement, malheureusement 

Et je ne connais pas assez le march&#233; des oreillettes pour te conseiller un modele :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Juillet 2006)

Coucou
J'ai un vieux doute, vous parlez de skype, mais le micro de l'oreillette est bien reconnue par toutes les applications hein?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

il n'y a pas de blême avec bluetooth intégré mais avec les clés usb. Celles ci ne supporte pas toutes le profil audio nécessaire. il faut donc acheter une clé dernière génération.


----------



## gibet_b (26 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'il faut une oreillette à la norme bluetooth 1.2, mais je ne suis pas sur...



Quelqu'un aurait des précisions ? Est-ce qu'une oreillette premier prix fonctionnerait ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

il n'y a pas de bl&#234;me avec bluetooth int&#233;gr&#233; mais avec les cl&#233;s usb. Celles ci ne supporte pas toutes le profil audio n&#233;cessaire. il faut donc acheter une cl&#233; derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.


Edith de nantes me dit que ce n'est pas un double post.


----------



## gibet_b (27 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de blême avec bluetooth intégré mais avec les clés usb. Celles ci ne supporte pas toutes le profil audio nécessaire. il faut donc acheter une clé dernière génération.
> 
> 
> Edith de nantes me dit que ce n'est pas un double post.



Merci, étant donné que j'ai le BT intégré, n'importe quelle oreillettes devrait fonctionner...


----------



## mistertitan (1 Août 2006)

est ce que des oreillettes BT fonctionneraient avec la clé perfect 10m de chez macway?

clés perfect 10m


----------



## JackInTheBox (13 Août 2006)

j'utilise un MacMini G4 avec bluetooth intégré;

l'oreillette Logitech Mobile Traveller Headset (50 euros) est reconue comme périphérique d'entrée/sortie audio par MacOs (X.3.9) ainsi que par Skype sans aucun problème.

j'ai également un Nokia 6230 avec la même oreillette sans aucun problème.

Quand je pars en voyage j'active bluetooth sur le nokia puis equipements liés et je choisi la Logitech dans le menu puis sur connecter, c'est tout.

A mon retour je desactive bluetooth sur le Nokia et l'oreillette est reconue automatiquement par Skype a l'appel suivant.

A noter: a la difference de nombreux PC sur le Mac il est possible de sortir les sons de signalisation d'appel de Skype sur les HP et la communication audio par l'oreillette.


----------



## assiette (26 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, j'aimerais acheter un micro casque ou une oreillette bluetooth pour pouvoir téléphoner via skype. J'en ai essayé une d'un ami qui a un pc et que mon mac semble reconnaître par contre il me demande un code d'accès que je n'ai pas mais logiquement on peut brancher n'importe quel type de micro sur mac c'est ça? on n'est pas obligé d'acheter des oreillettes, un casque ou un micro Apple?
merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

assiette a dit:


> bonjour, j'aimerais acheter un micro casque ou une oreillette bluetooth pour pouvoir téléphoner via skype. J'en ai essayé une d'un ami qui a un pc et que mon mac semble reconnaître par contre il me demande un code d'accès que je n'ai pas mais logiquement on peut brancher n'importe quel type de micro sur mac c'est ça? on n'est pas obligé d'acheter des oreillettes, un casque ou un micro Apple?
> merci d'avance pour votre réponse



 

oui, skype peut utiliser les hp interne et un micro compatible. 
Quand au code pour appairer l'oreillette au pc, il est dépendant du fabricant: c'est la clé d'appairage.

Pour revenir à l'utilisation du micro et hp interne, dans certains cas, on a des effets larsen très embêtants pour l'interlocuteur en face.


----------



## Kzimir (28 Septembre 2006)

Je sens que je vais me laisser aller moi aussi aux joies de l'oreillette Bluetooth pour Skype.
J'ai donc vu sur ce post que n'import quelle marque devrait fonctionner, dans la mesure o&#249; Bluetooth est int&#233;gr&#233; au mac en natif, pas via un dongle.
Par contre, est-ce qu'une oreillette Motorola pourra fonctionner avec un t&#233;l&#233;phone Bluetooth Sagem par exemple ?


----------



## zemzem (28 Septembre 2006)

assiette a dit:


> bonjour, j'aimerais acheter un micro casque ou une oreillette bluetooth pour pouvoir téléphoner via skype. J'en ai essayé une d'un ami qui a un pc et que mon mac semble reconnaître par contre il me demande un code d'accès que je n'ai pas mais logiquement on peut brancher n'importe quel type de micro sur mac c'est ça? on n'est pas obligé d'acheter des oreillettes, un casque ou un micro Apple?
> merci d'avance pour votre réponse



Si mes souvenirs sont exactes .. le code d'accès pour les oreillettes est > 1234 ... à essayer  

De mon coté, sur son iBook, ma femme utilise une dent bleue (15m) avec antenne de chez "microspot" et une oreillette "logitech" (je n'ai plus la réf. ) Les deux vendeurs m'ont affirmé que ça ne marcherais pas sur Mac ....


----------



## zemzem (28 Septembre 2006)

Kzimir a dit:


> Je sens que je vais me laisser aller moi aussi aux joies de l'oreillette Bluetooth pour Skype.
> J'ai donc vu sur ce post que n'import quelle marque devrait fonctionner, dans la mesure où Bluetooth est intégré au mac en natif, pas via un dongle.



ça je ne suis pas si sûr ... :mouais: 



> Par contre, est-ce qu'une oreillette Motorola pourra fonctionner avec un téléphone Bluetooth Sagem par exemple ?



Si la "Moto" est bien Bluetooth et de même génération que le "Sagem" .... y a pas de raison que ça marche pas


----------



## benko (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une oreillette bluetooth logitech pour faire de la téléphonie SIP par la freebox.
Ca fonctionne bien...mais par contre le son de ma voix apparaît avec un gros grésillement désagréable à mes interlocuteurs.
En essayant de cerner le problème, je me suis appercu que ça devait venir de l'oreillette bluetooth car lorsque je m'enregistre simplement, j'ai également ce grésillement très désagréable.

Y a t il une solution pour résoudre ce type de problèmes ?

Merci


----------



## gibet_b (20 Octobre 2006)

Moi, j'ai reçu mon oreillette Logitech Mobile Traveller et si le son en écoute est très convenable, le microphone fournit un son très lointain. Est-ce que quelqu'un a constaté cela et trouvé une solution ?

Il y a bien le moyen d'utiliser le microphone du mac avec l'écouteur de l'oreillette, mais ce n'est pas non plus l'idéal, si on s'éloigne un peu du micro de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Kzimir (21 Octobre 2006)

J'ai investi dans une Motorala H350 et j'en suis ravi 
Son nickel, comme avec un vrai t&#233;l&#233;phone.
Par contre c'est gal&#232;re, avec certains correspondants (je parle de Skype Out, donc vers leurs t&#233;l&#233;phones fixes) j'ai un son nickel, et avec d'autres c'est compl&#232;tement hach&#233;.
Et pourtant mes correspondants ne sont pas dans la campagne Ouzbeque, c'est plut&#244;t genre Paris, donc les lignes devraient &#234;tre bonnes non ? J'avais le m&#234;me r&#233;sultat avec le micro internet du Macbook, on dirait vraiment que c'est juste vers un num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone que &#231;a marche aussi mal que &#231;a...


----------

